# Clothing styles or items you wish would come back



## Bullgrit (Feb 19, 2014)

Some clothing styles seem to cycle back around every few decades. But some don't.

Without going back earlier than just our parents' ages, there was a time when men wore ties and coats and hats regularly. The other day, I saw a TV show from the 70s where the family had friends over to their home, and the men wore blazers and ties, and the women wore dresses and pearls.

Nowadays, I wear jeans and t-shirts and sneakers to work every day, in an office. I like this, and wouldn't want to go back to wearing slacks and a tie like I had to just 15 years ago. 

But are there some styles and clothing items that you'd like to come back into fashion?

Bullgrit


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 19, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Some clothing styles seem to cycle back around every few decades.



Made me think of this funny short.

[video=youtube;6pGbMJrXvLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pGbMJrXvLo[/video]


----------



## Janx (Feb 19, 2014)

Hats.

Nobody wears hats anymore.


----------



## delericho (Feb 19, 2014)

Bow ties. Bow ties are cool.

In seriousness, though, not really. I pretty much just ignore fashion, so it doesn't matter too much what 'they' decide will be this year's style.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a couple dozen hats, mostly baseball caps, but also including a black felt fedora, a brown sueded leather fedora, and flat caps in leather and wools of various colors.

The problem is, the hat-check and hat stand in public spaces have virtually disappeared!


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 19, 2014)

Cloaks. It would be cool to have a thick woolen cloak to wear in bad weather or at night. And by extension ponchos, like Clint Eastwood wears them in some of his Westerns.


----------



## Janx (Feb 19, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have a couple dozen hats, mostly baseball caps, but also including a black felt fedora, a brown sueded leather fedora, and flat caps in leather and wools of various colors.
> 
> The problem is, the hat-check and hat stand in public spaces have virtually disappeared!




sometime after JFK and that football coach in Dallas, hats went out of fashion.

I like my Fedora and my australian outback style hat, so I wear them when the weather's not too hot.

I don't wear ballcaps too much.  Never was big on those.

Canes and walking sticks also seem out of use nowadays.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Feb 19, 2014)

Janx said:


> Hats.
> 
> Nobody wears hats anymore.




Oh no! You've got it all wrong! Hats seem to be on the rise again. Of some 20 software testers working for the company within the last two year, 5 wore hats regularly, 2 even within the building.

I love the idea of strolling around with hat and coat, but - alas! - my small head makes getting a hat had business and as cyclist both hat and coat are too impractical.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 20, 2014)

Hats, even baseball caps, should be taken off when indoors, unless at a construction site or hiding Chemo.

I used to wear a cloak in winter. It kept the rain off, and my hands weren't freezing from holding an umbrella. Plus people got out of my way in college. And it was cold mornings walking through Berkeley. I'd still wear it, but it doesn't come up as much. Many were jealous. "It's not halloween anymore" got a little old by Nov 7th, though.

About 5 years ago I was walking through Macy's and laughed at the women's dresses that looked like extras from Battlestar Galactica and Buck Rogers in the 25th century.
And a few years later, denim jackets with sheep wool trim and fluffy wool-topped books made it back into circulation.

I'd like to see more french cuffs and cufflinks. I was able to get a few nice shirts last year, but almost always either white or black. A few had horrid two-tone patterns.

Puffy shoulders. Don't ask me why, but I like them.

That single most manly garb: the kilt. Not the british pleated skirt version, but the over the shoulder piece that doubled as a tent.

Half-coats.

Cod pieces. Especially for women!

Swords for all on-duty police.

vests with pocket watches.


----------



## bone_naga (Feb 20, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> Cloaks. It would be cool to have a thick woolen cloak to wear in bad weather or at night. And by extension ponchos, like Clint Eastwood wears them in some of his Westerns.



Yeah I'd be all for cloaks making a comeback.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 20, 2014)

Fedoras with feathers, cloaks, lederhosen, leg warmers, and silver-tipped walking sticks.


No, not really.  Maybe just fedoras and cloaks.


----------



## Janx (Feb 20, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Fedoras with feathers, cloaks, lederhosen, leg warmers, and silver-tipped walking sticks.
> 
> 
> No, not really.  Maybe just fedoras and cloaks.




and pocket watches.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Hats, even baseball caps, should be taken off when indoors, unless at a construction site or hiding Chemo.




I agree...to a point  Which is why I lamented the demise of hat racks and hat check rooms.  I'm perfectly willing to remove my chapeau if there is a safe place for it to go.  I've lost a few to being sat upon, drink spills, and even one that got used as a napkin.




> I'd like to see more french cuffs and cufflinks. I was able to get a few nice shirts last year, but almost always either white or black. A few had horrid two-tone patterns.



My father and I both prefer that style.  Check out K&G, Jos. A. Bank, Nordstroms and Van Heusen stores for the shirts.  Also check your local tailors if you want custom ones.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 20, 2014)

I would love for hats and gloves for woman to come back. I love casual dressing but sometimes it is nice to get dressed up. I was a sad person when shorts and flip flops became ok for church, airline trips and even going to court.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Feb 20, 2014)

Janx said:


> and pocket watches.




As someone that can't stand wrist watches, I picked up a pocket watch when I was working in a windowless building for a few months.

As for what I'd like to see come back/ever happen...

Vests and waist coats for men need to come back.  Bushy and extravagant cravats (as opposed to relatively sedate and slender ties) should be a thing again.  And sleeveless shirts for men.  The women in my office get to go business casual with sleeveless blouses but there's no way in hell the former marine the shares my cube farm is going to give me a gun show, and that's a sad thing.  So many guys with buff arms, but none that show 'em off.  A travesty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

Vests.  Love them!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, I know something I'd like to see come back: not having tattoos.
Sadly, these days not having a tattoo is a greater expression of individuality than having one.

Thanks, I'll have to check Nordstroms out. My decepticon cufflinks need the workout.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

Nordstroms also has a lot of cufflinks ($100+, mostly, but cool).

Keep an eye out at the antique malls, too.  Not only can you find nice upscale ones, even the "costume" ones are pretty nice.  Oddly enough, because modern gold plating techniques are better than they were, antique cufflinks tend to have thicker plating than modern ones do.  TL;DR: antique costume cufflinks have more gold on them.  Swank is a brand we've bought multiple pairs of.


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's another one: night shirts for men. I hate sleeping in pyjamas, shorts and T-shirt, or anything really. But sometimes its just not appropriate or convenient (or it's too cold) to sleep naked.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Vests.  Love them!




What Like this?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

That's an undershirt, not a vest.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Vests.  Love them!




Yes!  I've found Gentlemen's Emporium to be a great source.  Not cheap, but everything I've gotten from them is excellent quality.  For those gentlemen of larger build - these folks have you covered!  

And the vest-and-pocketwatch is an excellent combination.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

I currently have about 10- mostly custom made by my loving & talented Mom- but one of my faves I wore to ruination.  It was black leather and had a paisley pattern in it created by the contrast between the regular leather and sueded portions.  Very subtle.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like to see a return of naked Olympic athletes. Sure, the winter Olympics might pose additional challenges, but I know I'd watch more.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 20, 2014)

I have my grandfather's cufflink collection. It's a mixed bag of quality, from very good to 1970s tourist kitsch.

Anyone tried museumReplicas.com?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2014)

No, but I have looked at:

http://www.cufflinksdepot.com/
http://www.procuffs.com/Default.asp
http://www.cufflinks.com/?utm_sourc...flinks+(New)&gclid=CLuxn9mp27wCFUYS7Aod60gAjw
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/h...=0&pg=0&orsearch=0&wrid=0&tree=0&sort=0&new=0


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have a couple dozen hats, mostly baseball caps, but also including a black felt fedora, a brown sueded leather fedora, and flat caps in leather and wools of various colors.
> 
> The problem is, the hat-check and hat stand in public spaces have virtually disappeared!




It's good those have disappeared.  We shouldn't be so hasty to spread lice.  



Janx said:


> sometime after JFK and that football coach in Dallas, hats went out of fashion.
> 
> I like my Fedora and my australian outback style hat, so I wear them when the weather's not too hot.
> 
> ...




Canes/sticks are too weapon-y for today's teddy bear world.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 21, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's an undershirt, not a vest.




"You say tom-a-toes and we say tom-ar-toes" In England we call that a vest and, I believe, that what you call a vest we call a waistcoat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> It's good those have disappeared.  We shouldn't be so hasty to spread lice.




According to the CDC, that's not highly probable, and simple cleaning measures should take care of most of that:



> Although uncommon, head lice can be spread by sharing clothing or belongings. This happens when lice crawl, or nits attached to shed hair hatch, and get on the shared clothing or belongings. Examples include:
> 
> sharing clothing (hats, scarves, coats, sports uniforms) or articles (hair ribbons, barrettes, combs, brushes, towels, stuffed animals) recently worn or used by an infested person;
> 
> or lying on a bed, couch, pillow, or carpet that has recently been in contact with an infested person.







> Canes/sticks are too weapon-y for today's teddy bear world.



And yet they're still readily available.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 21, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's an undershirt, not a vest.




In American.  Not in English!

Also see: underpants.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 21, 2014)

I would be happy enough with having all colors available all the time, not just a few some people removed from the buyers decide we should wear that season. Seriously...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 21, 2014)

Morrus said:


> In American.  Not in English!.




Didn't know that one!



> Also see: underpants



Seeing only mine is enough, _thankyouverymuch!_

Funny thing, even though I'm an American, "underpants" has been my preferred term for that form of underwear unless referring to a specific kind- jockeys/briefs, boxers, boxer-briefs, thongs, etc.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Canes/sticks are too weapon-y for today's teddy bear world.




Hardly.  You can buy them in CVS, for goodness' sake!

The real thing is that canes are physically awkward.  They take up your hand.  If you lean them up against a wall or something to free up your hand, they fall over. If you need one to give you extra balance or support in walking, of course you use one, but otherwise, they're kind of a pain in the neck. 

Plus, unless your in some rather formal clothes, they look silly.  They don't fit into an informal-dress world.


----------



## Janx (Feb 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Canes/sticks are too weapon-y for today's teddy bear world.




I know. 

Thats why I wish they were in fashion so I can unconspicuously weaponize.

(bear in mind, I've actually trained in cane and jo stick fighting).

I think there was actually a french martial art involving canes.  Those guys actually have a few martial arts that nobody knows about.


----------



## Janx (Feb 21, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Hardly.  You can buy them in CVS, for goodness' sake!
> 
> The real thing is that canes are physically awkward.  They take up your hand.  If you lean them up against a wall or something to free up your hand, they fall over. If you need one to give you extra balance or support in walking, of course you use one, but otherwise, they're kind of a pain in the neck.
> 
> Plus, unless your in some rather formal clothes, they look silly.  They don't fit into an informal-dress world.




Thats true too.

When RenFairing up, I have a rule that if you bring it, you carry it.  As such, walking staves
 and all that get left at the house.  If you can't sling it over your shoulder or hang it on a belt
, it'll get tiresome to carry all day.

Hands free is the way to be.


----------



## Janx (Feb 21, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> I would be happy enough with having all colors available all the time, not just a few some people removed from the buyers decide we should wear that season. Seriously...




Just a guess, but I think that's just women.

Us guys get the same clothes all year round.  unless I'm not looking at the kind of clothes
 they don't offer all year round.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 21, 2014)

Umbran said:


> The real thing is that canes are physically awkward.  They take up your hand.  If you lean them up against a wall or something to free up your hand, they fall over.




Fear THIS:  https://www.hurrycane.com/

Now...to turn one into a concealed Three-Sectional Staff...








...for Steven Segal's next movie.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 21, 2014)

Janx said:


> Just a guess, but I think that's just women.
> 
> Us guys get the same clothes all year round.  unless I'm not looking at the kind of clothes
> they don't offer all year round.




As both my husband and son have the same complaints, I doubt it 

Additionally, there was also a year we couldn't get any shirt with a design on it, and another year where we could get none with NO design on it. And then one year it's all stripes and then all spots... etc. But worse was the "year in orange" a few yeas back when it was all orange and yellow, but mostly orange except for business wear. Heck, seriously, what about some variety all the time?  

I usually buy men's stuff unless I really love something from the female section, as at least you will always get blacks, reds, browns, greens, blues even if I often dislike the patterns. And it doesn't have the super weird cut some of the female things (I won't even call it clothing) have, either. Plus, that way husband and me can wear the same clothes and not have to worry that much what goes into what cupboard.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> According to the CDC, that's not highly probable, and simple cleaning measures should take care of most of that:




Is that a risk you're willing to take?  Not me!  



> And yet they're still readily available.




But not socially accepted outside of special cases.



Umbran said:


> Hardly.  You can buy them in CVS, for goodness' sake!




And I can buy a gun at Wal-Mart.  

EDIT: Whoops!  Almost forgot my argument winning anecdote (jk, of course)!  My dad once had the police called on him because someone thought he was carrying a gun.  The 'gun' was a walking stick and, oddly enough, the place where he was carrying it was alsoi a place where carrying a gun is legal.  The cops _still _showed up ... and apologized for inconveniencing my dad.  Anyhoo, as I said, 'weapon-y'.  



> The real thing is that canes are physically awkward.  They take up your hand.  If you lean them up against a wall or something to free up your hand, they fall over. If you need one to give you extra balance or support in walking, of course you use one, but otherwise, they're kind of a pain in the neck.
> 
> Plus, unless your in some rather formal clothes, they look silly.  They don't fit into an informal-dress world.




Yeah, it's mostly their impracticality.  Unless you need one, the pain in the rear outweighs the slick, fashionable look.

Plus I really don't think that the majority of folks would be comfortable if the youth of today decided to bring back canes.  A quintet of rakishly dressed high schoolers twirling canes down the street after dark would probably not be met terribly well.  I would guess that most schools wouldn't be too happy with a fashion statement of that nature either.  Weapon-y.



Janx said:


> I know.
> 
> Thats why I wish they were in fashion so I can unconspicuously weaponize.
> 
> ...




Most of the cool cane weapons are illegal.    By that I mean 'illegal to actually carry'.  You can buy 'em all day long, you just can't use 'em.  Sounds insane, I know, but weapons have a lot of silly rules.  For example: In my state I could buy a 40 round or bigger AR15 magazine and keep it perfectly legally.  The moment I put it into my AR, though, I'd be breaking the law.  For some reason, the state, in its infinite wisdom, decided to make magazines with a capacity greater than 31 rounds (on per day for the longest months?  I really don't know) legal for use _only _in NFA registered weapons.  So what that means is that I could buy a 40 round mag and keep it so long as I never, ever load it and put it into my 16" barreled standard AR15.  My friend, otoh, can buy one, load it and put it into his 10" barreled NFA registered (SBR) AR15 rifle.  But that's not silly.  Not at all.  Anyhoo, yeah, cane swords and the like are often perfectly legal to own and yet totally illegal to carry or - especially - use.

And yeah, the French have some decent martial arts.  It's ... odd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 21, 2014)

> Is that a risk you're willing to take? Not me!




Actually, I *do* use hat racks and shelves where they exist.

It is MUCH safer than piling your hat up on top of other people's clothes- say, in a restaurant booth or at someone's house- the very kind of direct clothing contact which the CDC cites as a major lice vector.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2014)

Janx said:


> I think there was actually a french martial art involving canes.  Those guys actually have a few martial arts that nobody knows about.




Are you thinking of Bartitsu?  It's from Victorian times, originally put together by an Englishman, and uses the gent's umbrella or cane as a weapon...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 21, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Actually, I *do* use hat racks and shelves where they exist.
> 
> It is MUCH safer than piling your hat up on top of other people's clothes- say, in a restaurant booth or at someone's house- the very kind of direct clothing contact which the CDC cites as a major lice vector.




If you put it on the rack and can guarantee that nobody else is gonna touch it then you're probably fine.  For some reason, though, I can't imagine a hat check person is gonna be all that careful with your garment.  They likely don't get paid nearly well enough to care.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 21, 2014)

The cane, or gentleman's walking stick, is a weapon all on it's own. Why do you think they had those big, heavy, metal heads and stout bodies: it was to beat off any poor people who attacked you or got in your way. (Special rules for the wealthy)
Cane swords are more of a novelty, and highly impractical, generally speaking poorly balanced, and oft fragile, as well as usually illegal.

I chuckled at a couple of weapons in one catalog, and they had the disclaimer for some items "not available for shipping to NYC or CA"


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to think walking sticks were cool until I got stuck having to use one to walk. Now I hate the damn thing. It is a pain to find a place in restaurants so people to trip over them. Shopping and only having one hand free is also a huge pain.

I also hate the way stores insist on only selling clothes for the upcoming season. That maybe okay if you live where you have major changes but in Florida it is silly that it gets hard to find shorts and short sleeves shirts in the fall and winter.


----------



## Janx (Feb 21, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Are you thinking of Bartitsu?  It's from Victorian times, originally put together by an Englishman, and uses the gent's umbrella or cane as a weapon...




yes.  that was it.

I learned some stuff from a hopkido guy (using the classic wooden cane with the curved handle).

Plus jo stick stuff in my own style (3 foot stick, basically a plain walking stick).

Systema has some moves as well.

Nowadays, carrying an out of place object can get you in trouble.  Walking around with a hockey stick when you aren't coming/going to a rink for instance has the immediate assumption that you are up to no good.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 22, 2014)

Elf Witch said:


> I also hate the way stores insist on only selling clothes for the upcoming season. That maybe okay if you live where you have major changes but in Florida it is silly that it gets hard to find shorts and short sleeves shirts in the fall and winter.




The clothes I want are usually "on sale" in January/February, so Superbowl sunday is my annual wardrobe expansion day.


----------



## bone_naga (Feb 22, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> For some reason, the state, in its infinite wisdom, decided to make magazines with a capacity greater than 31 rounds (on per day for the longest months?  I really don't know) legal for use _only _in NFA registered weapons.  So what that means is that I could buy a 40 round mag and keep it so long as I never, ever load it and put it into my 16" barreled standard AR15.  My friend, otoh, can buy one, load it and put it into his 10" barreled NFA registered (SBR) AR15 rifle.  But that's not silly.  Not at all.  Anyhoo, yeah, cane swords and the like are often perfectly legal to own and yet totally illegal to carry or - especially - use.



So you can have a 200-round drum for a machine gun, but not for a semi-automatic weapon? Sure, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 22, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> The clothes I want are usually "on sale" in January/February, so Superbowl sunday is my annual wardrobe expansion day.




That is one way to do it.  I live in casual clothes. And I prefer short sleeve shirts. It rare that it really gets cold more than a few days in a row to need a lot of heavier clothes. The few I have are enough and they last,


----------



## Janx (Feb 22, 2014)

bone_naga said:


> So you can have a 200-round drum for a machine gun, but not for a semi-automatic weapon? Sure, that makes perfect sense.




On the other hand, a Machine Gun (a true one by definition and not an M16 style weapon) is an Assault Weapon, which is banned (without permit) by some law in the early 1900s.  Technically, it's like .50 cal and bigger.  So we're talking really big guns.

So having a 200 round drum is no big deal, since you can't own the gun that uses it (barring special permit of course)

A semi-automatic weapon (like an AR-15) is something you can own, because it is NOT an Assault Weapon.  In which case I suppose that's where the concern about larger capacity magazines comes in, but that is only my non-political-intenting guess.

Other than the fact that M-16s are automatic weapons (or have an automatic mode) and automatics are also outlawed, I don't know the more about the actual law.  Only that they don't fall into the actual Assault Weapons ban because that law covers it by size.


----------



## bone_naga (Feb 23, 2014)

Janx said:


> On the other hand, a Machine Gun (a true one by definition and not an M16 style weapon) is an Assault Weapon, which is banned (without permit) by some law in the early 1900s.  Technically, it's like .50 cal and bigger.  So we're talking really big guns.
> 
> So having a 200 round drum is no big deal, since you can't own the gun that uses it (barring special permit of course)
> 
> ...



Wow...ok don't take offense, but I'm going to try to bring you up to speed on gun laws and how they apply to the AR-15 and the M16,

Ok, so first of all, an M16 is not an Assault Weapon, it is an Assault Rifle. You may ask what the difference is. An assault rifle is defined by a combination of cartridge and function. It is a magazine-fed selective fire weapon that fires an intermediate cartridge. On the other hand, an assault weapon is defined (in the states that define it at all since there is no longer a federal law that does so) primarily by cosmetic features that have nothing to do with its function.

The federal Assault Weapon Ban was passed in 1994. It had nothing to do with M16s (remember, those are assault rifles, not assault weapons). It banned magazine-fed semi-automatic weapons with two or more "military" features such as pistol grips or barrel shrouds (although why these are considered military features is something I still don't get). Note that caliber is not one of the criteria. That ban expired in 2004 and was not renewed. However, states that have AWBs generally have them written with AR-15s in mind (although there are variants that are legal in every state).

Automatic weapons (which I referred to as machine guns for the sake of ease for those here that are not overly familiar with firearms) were regulated by the National Firearms Act passed in 1934. It required that automatic weapons (as well as SBRs, SBSs, and suppressors, all of which I disagree with regulating so strictly, but that's another matter) be registered and that individuals obtain a federal license to own one. Note that there is no mention of the caliber of these weapons. In 1986 a law was passed that banned the registration of any more automatic weapons. Ones that were already registered can still be owned, but because of the ban they cost over $10k.

So yes M16s are difficult to obtain, but that still doesn't explain why it is ok to have a 200-round drum for a fully automatic weapon but not for a semi-automatic weapon. Automatic weapons are certainly more rare, but they could make better use of such large feeding devices. There are also other types of NFA firearms (I just used automatic weapons because they make the best example for how silly that law is). As ZB mentioned, you could also load it in an AR-15 with a short barrel (which is much cheaper and easier to obtain than an M16).

Also, I'm interested in whether or not the law applies to illegal NFA firearms (those that should be registered but are not). Interestingly enough, you cannot prosecute someone that illegally owns a NFA firearm for not registering it (as that would be self-incrimination which violates that individual's constitutional rights). So depending on the wording, it is possible that someone that owned an illegal automatic weapon could also legally load a high capacity magazine into that illegal weapon. Funny how the law works sometimes.

And again, neither law has anything to do with size. Caliber is not what makes an M16 an assault rifle vs assault weapon or why AR-15s are ok. AR-15s are legal because they are so versatile that they spawn variants that continue to bypass measures specifically intended to restrict them (which is aided by the fact that those measures are written/passed in extreme ignorance). M16s are (by and large) not legal because they are automatic weapons.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 24, 2014)

bone_naga said:


> So you can have a 200-round drum for a machine gun, but not for a semi-automatic weapon? Sure, that makes perfect sense.




Yup, pretty much.  It also totally makes sense that my friend can use the mags while I can't because his gun has a shorter barrel.

This is what happens when people who don't know anything about what they're writing legislation for get their legislation passed.  Oh, thanks for clearing that other stuff up.  Saved me a long post.


----------



## billd91 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> This is what happens when people who don't know anything about what they're writing legislation for get their legislation passed.  Oh, thanks for clearing that other stuff up.  Saved me a long post.




Let's keep in mind that ignorance on the regulation side isn't the only thing going on. When regulations are written they specifically have to solicit comments and respond to them before rules can be finalized - which means they *can* receive a substantial education on the issues being regulated.

But once those rules are written and posted, manufacturers and designers get to work on new models that skirt the regulations as written. And that's partly how you get models with shortened barrels that get around a rule despite the weapons being, at the fundamentals, the same.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 6, 2014)

billd91 said:


> Let's keep in mind that ignorance on the regulation side isn't the only thing going on. When regulations are written they specifically have to solicit comments and respond to them before rules can be finalized - which means they *can* receive a substantial education on the issues being regulated.
> 
> But once those rules are written and posted, manufacturers and designers get to work on new models that skirt the regulations as written. And that's partly how you get models with shortened barrels that get around a rule despite the weapons being, at the fundamentals, the same.




They _can _receive an education, sure, but they don't.  Diane Feinstein had all the time in the world to learn the difference between a clip and a magazine and automatic and semi-automatic - she was a gun banner for Billy Clinton, after all - but she's still as ignorant as ever and still leading the charge.

As for manufacturers circumventing bans, well, there's honestly not a whole lot they can do if you actually understand what the limits are.  You can't put a 30 round magazine up for sale if the cap is 20.  You can't make a gun automatic if that's against the law.  And as for barrel length, how the hell could you possibly get away with making a barrel shorter than 16" and selling it as though it were actually 16"?  The Feds know how to use a ruler, you know.  All that 'they can just get around it' is fear mongering BS.  

The limits, for the most part, are quantifiable.  There are certain things that certainly can be gotten around but they're also wholly irrelevant to function.  One stipulation that's super easy (and was actually enforced during the Clinton ban) is a bayonet lug.  How many people have you heard of have been murdered by a buy with a rifle who stabbed them to death with a bayonet?  So manufacturers simply took them off.  Another is a pistol grip.  How does that make a gun more lethal?  Simply change the stock design.  But who cares about that?  It doesn't do any harm - all it does is showcase the rampant stupidity among those that write these laws.  They ban guns based on features that they think are scary rather than anything tangible.  If they bothered to learn anything they'd understand that a flash suppressor doesn't do anything all that dangerous.  Hell, they'd understand that an AR15 with a 10" barrel still isn't all that easily concealed and that 'silencers' don't actually silence anything but do have positive benefits for hunters and home defense weaponry.  But hey, ban 'em cuz they're scary.  Ban 'automatic' weapons even though they've been NFA only since 1934.  Ban 30 round clips even though the 'assault weapons' you're terrified of use magazines.  Hell, ban 'assault weapons' even though more people are murdered each year by _fists_.  Meh ...

You say they can get educated, I say they don't want to.  The evidence is on my side.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 6, 2014)

Real-world politics (like what makes good gun regulation, and the sausage-making thereof) is not really appropriate for this board, folks.

How about we stick to clothing styles, please and thank you.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess I thought I was closer than I was.  My bad and will do.  Sorry!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 6, 2014)

Double-breasted coats


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to hate corduroy pants as a kid, but as an adult, I've had a few causal pairs that were likely the most comfortable pants I've ever owned.  A shame they're only cool to hipsters now.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 9, 2014)

I never understood why tramp-stamps and plumber's crack was supposed to be fashionable for women. Especially considering what it looks like on men.
Yuck.

But then again, I never considered Tats interesting or sexy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> I used to hate corduroy pants as a kid, but as an adult, I've had a few causal pairs that were likely the most comfortable pants I've ever owned.  A shame they're only cool to hipsters now.




I cannot wear corduroy pants...if i do, I start fires.

_*voopah**voopah**voopah**voopah*_


----------



## tomBitonti (Mar 9, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> Cloaks. It would be cool to have a thick woolen cloak to wear in bad weather or at night. And by extension ponchos, like Clint Eastwood wears them in some of his Westerns.




Speaking of which ... where would one get a good cloak?  They seem quite scarce.

I have thought that a thick cloak would be a nice and cozy overwrap.  Is there a practical reason for not wearing them?

Thx!

TomB


----------



## tomBitonti (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, fashion is more important to some folks ... for some, a _lot_ more important.
Above a certain station, dress does matter at work.

Ladies seem to pay a lot of attention to footwear, including on guys.

Of late in the eastern US (or at least near Raleigh, NC), leather boots on women seem to be the rage.  Enough that I noticed, and I'm a sort that usually doesn't bother with fashion in the least.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 9, 2014)

tomBitonti said:


> Speaking of which ... where would one get a good cloak?  They seem quite scarce.
> 
> I have thought that a thick cloak would be a nice and cozy overwrap.  Is there a practical reason for not wearing them?
> 
> ...




Check out Museum Replicas.com
Click on "Last Chance" and then "Men's Clothing" and on page 2 or 3 is "Reversible Traveler's Cloak".
I'm sure there are other sources too.


----------



## STIGMATADOR (Mar 9, 2014)

Blue jean jackets with back patches!
They were so cool!

I had the best Metallica back patch on my jean jacket when I was in High School! Nobody else had the one I had, and everybody was all jealous and junk.
I was so cool!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Mar 9, 2014)

My old leather jacket with hand painted logos of my favourite punk bands.  Pegged jeans and Creepers.  Too old to roll a leather jacket these days not that I would want too.  Can still get creepers but I would not roll them either.  Pegged jeans..are everywhere now and don't have to pay a chick to sew them for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2014)

Grehnhewe said:


> Too old to roll a leather jacket these days not that I would want too.




You're older than Lemmy?  Rob Halford?

I'm getting rid of a great leather bomber/biker jacket I've had for years- donating it to charity.  I look quite the thug in it, and its beat all to hades.  I figure someone else can rock it better than I can these days.

Keeping my leather sportscoat and trenchcoat, though.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Mar 10, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You're older than Lemmy?  Rob Halford?
> .



I figure if you were a member of Judas Priest or Motörhead you can rock a leather jacket for life.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 10, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if men's fashion were a little bit...snappier?  It feels like there's a huge gap now between everyday dress and dressing nicely. I've working in construction most of my life, and after banging around a jobsite for 8 hours, I'm still better dressed than a lot of people I see. Particularly when I got back to grad school. After a while I decided I couldn't dress "down" far enough, so I started wearing a tie once or twice a week. Jaws hit the floor on a regular basis. I also go to contra dances, and it's a nice feeling to dress well. I used to wear jeans & a button down shortsleeve shirt; now I've got a black kilt (a "modern" kilt, not a dress or show kilt with the sporran & etc.) It looks nice, it works well, and it's not a hassle. I like it better than wearing shorts to dance.

I went through four years of catholic high school and didn't wear a tie for twenty years afterwards, so I get that some people might not want to wear a tie, or some other article of clothing, but I feel like some essential understanding of dressing well has been lost in the past forty years.

And yeah, hats. But not those weird trilby things. Proper fedoras would be great.


----------



## tomBitonti (Mar 10, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Check out Museum Replicas.com
> Click on "Last Chance" and then "Men's Clothing" and on page 2 or 3 is "Reversible Traveler's Cloak".
> I'm sure there are other sources too.




Neat stuff, but I was thinking more like this:

http://www.museumreplicas.com/p-2102-baker-street-coat-brown.aspx

But that's still not quite what I'm looking for.

I thought I saw something that was more like a double lined / reversible cape with a collar and a hint of sleeves.  Patterned on one side, and brown on the other.  Something sturdy and wearable.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 10, 2014)

Nellisir said:


> I wouldn't mind if men's fashion were a little bit...snappier?  It feels like there's a huge gap now between everyday dress and dressing nicely. I've working in construction most of my life, and after banging around a jobsite for 8 hours, I'm still better dressed than a lot of people I see. Particularly when I got back to grad school. After a while I decided I couldn't dress "down" far enough, so I started wearing a tie once or twice a week. Jaws hit the floor on a regular basis. I also go to contra dances, and it's a nice feeling to dress well. I used to wear jeans & a button down shortsleeve shirt; now I've got a black kilt (a "modern" kilt, not a dress or show kilt with the sporran & etc.) It looks nice, it works well, and it's not a hassle. I like it better than wearing shorts to dance.




Another reason I was mistaken for the instructor half the time when I went back to take Maya classes! Ties. I have lots, but rarely the excuse to wear them.
Spent most of the last 3 weeks wearing clothes splattered with paint and caulking. Was nice to wear clothes that fit and weren't grungy. And then the guy at the bank assumed that I was working, because I was wearing nicer clothes. On a Saturday. I didn't feel like saying "No, this is what I choose to wear."


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 10, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Another reason I was mistaken for the instructor half the time when I went back to take Maya classes! Ties. I have lots, but rarely the excuse to wear them.




I wore ties & sports jacket at least twice a week for a year, and every time some one would ask me if I had a presentation that day.  Interestingly, 99% of the time it was women commenting. They definitely notice.

I revamped my wardrobe about 3 years ago by hitting every Salvation Army & Goodwill I could find. Got a lot of great stuff, including two great suits (one brand-new, "tags-still-in-it", Chinese knock-off with hilariously mangled english on the labels, but excellently made and fits to a "T"). Probably spent $200 over 6 months, got a pile of shirts, ties, jackets & coats, two suits, 4-5 pairs of shoes...and it's good stuff. I'm picky.

Pants are the hardest. Except for the suits, all my pants are new.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been buying a ton of 5.11 stuff lately.  Functional, light and well made - plus it looks good.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 10, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I've been buying a ton of 5.11 stuff lately.  Functional, light and well made - plus it looks good.



In case the other tech guys build paper clip guns and an office war breaks out?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 11, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> In case the other tech guys build paper clip guns and an office war breaks out?




More cuz the clothes are stain resistant, light and have a ton of pockets an' such.


----------



## DungeonsNDads (Mar 13, 2014)

I quite like Italian Renaissance, open top shirts like Assassins's Creed. I could go with that I reckon.


----------



## Arduin's (Mar 13, 2014)

Bullgrit said:


> Some clothing styles seem to cycle back around every few decades. But some don't.
> 
> Without going back earlier than just our parents' ages, there was a time when men wore ties and coats and hats regularly.




When I was a kid most wore shirt, tie & hat in the cities.  Of course as appropriate to profession/occupation and circumstance.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 14, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> Cloaks. It would be cool to have a thick woolen cloak to wear in bad weather or at night. And by extension ponchos, like Clint Eastwood wears them in some of his Westerns.




Is that a real poncho, I mean like a Mexican poncho or is that Sears poncho.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet, but I've been thinking recently that I really wish that frock coats would come back into style. Granted, I've been watching a LOT of Doctor Who lately, but I just think that the general look of a frock coat is stylish and elegant. 

Also, there's something to be said for a 3/4 length jacket, no so short that it only comes to your waist, but also, not so long that it goes below your knees. You don't see a lot of that kind of style around.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 14, 2014)

Remus Lupin said:


> I
> Also, there's something to be said for a 3/4 length jacket, no so short that it only comes to your waist, but also, not so long that it goes below your knees. You don't see a lot of that kind of style around.




I assume you mean something different than an overcoat here -- because 3/4 length overcoats are all over the place, particularly for businesswear.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 14, 2014)

Remus Lupin said:


> I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet, but I've been thinking recently that I really wish that frock coats would come back into style. Granted, I've been watching a LOT of Doctor Who lately, but I just think that the general look of a frock coat is stylish and elegant.



Frock coats are awesome.


----------

